# Sluggish 2.5L need Recommendations



## kitten_puncher (Apr 5, 2012)

*Very sluggish 2.5L need Recommendations*

Hey guys just wanted to poll and see what is out there non mod wise to help put the pep back in the step of my 2.5L, recently last 5K miles or so she has seemed really sluggish not a great response when I accelerate. Especially at cruising speed at 70-75 she feels like she is trying to hard (the car feels like it is really working hard to maintain the speed), car used to cruise no problem at that speed didn't feel like there was any strain at all. Doesn't seem like the same car. 

I have always driven the car conservatively always shift between 3-4K always let it warm up after every cold start before driven. 

Brief overview:

-Owned my 2005.5 Jetta since 72,000 (I am the 2nd owner) all maintenance had been done at the dealer previous to my ownership, maintenance records as well as the car were flawless upon purchase PO was awesome. Now all maintenance gets done at my buddy's shop Redline Motorworks (all euro audi and vw)

*-Mileage : 111,000*

*-Chains done : 95,000 *all internals checked out, they said the engine was in perfect shape no sludge build up, clutch looked brand new. 

-Last Tune Up : 85,000

-Oil Changes every 5K since the chains were done Full Synthetic Motul. Last one done at 108,000

-Seems to be burning oil about 2 quarts between changes which apparently with 2.5L is pretty normal especially an older one.

-Fuel economy has stayed about the same 26-27 backroads 29-31 highway. 

-*Mods* : Coilovers, OEM BMW 18s, stretched tires, spacers, I know this sort of thing can definitely effect performance and fuel economy. I am running -3 degrees of camber all around car has been like this since about 95,000, so I don't think its a huge factor in the equation. 


What can I do the engine just seems to be getting tired but it has been meticulously maintained its whole life, I do not want to chip it or modify anything internally, I like its reliability just seems like the motor is flat lining. Maybe a CAI increase the air flow? Carbonio?

Thanks for your time all suggestions welcome :beer: :thumbup:


----------



## afawal2012 (Jan 9, 2013)

I'm not sure what's included in your tune-ups....

Have you had the spark plugs looked at or replaced recently, or have the throttle body cleaned? Burning 2 quarts of oil every 5k seems excessive to me honestly. Perhaps there is something more serious going on?


----------



## kitten_puncher (Apr 5, 2012)

The tune up consisted of new sparks, I went ahead and replaced my coil packs, two had a burnt residue, and the fuel injections system was cleaned. Timing was checked as well. Yeah I pretty much add just about two quarts between changes every 5K, but yet the motor isn't leaking oil anywhere....

on cold starts I will have the occasional blue smoke very faint amount come out the tail pipe for the first couple minutes....:thumbdown::facepalm:


----------



## Rabbidrabbitt (Mar 21, 2011)

The oil consumption for an early 2.5 is not out of the norm.


----------



## kitten_puncher (Apr 5, 2012)

...any one else have any thoughts or theories?


----------



## The Quiet Life (Jan 14, 2013)

Just a thought but did you clean the MAF and throttle body? I was getting the same sort of "sluggishness" when mine was dirty. I was also getting a code though.

Just trying to help, hope you figure it out :beer::beer:


----------



## 2.0LiterGolf (Jan 24, 2006)

when the wife's had a very similar issue it ended up being a plugged catalytic converter...started out being super sluggish on the acceleration ,especially when on the freeway.... then eventually it started insanely jerking when driving, i had replaced plugs, fuel filter, and thought possibly bad transmission, but it ended up just being plugged cat... might be worth looking into :beer:


----------



## A1an (Mar 22, 2007)

^ It didn't throw any codes for the plugged up cat?


----------



## 2.0LiterGolf (Jan 24, 2006)

A1an said:


> ^ It didn't throw any codes for the plugged up cat?


not at all, which totally had me confused, not even when it had reached "full plugged mode" and started causing the car to violently jerk when over like 20mph, had it towed to the dealer thinking transmission because no codes came up before and they said nope plugged cat, took it to a muffler shop and when the guy showed it to me it was almost solid plugged , he said the only time he had seen something similiar to this was on GM made cars, they have a common problem with oversized metal gasket burning off and clogging the cat... which is clearly the same issue the jetta had...


----------



## A1an (Mar 22, 2007)

Very strange and good to know. How many miles were on it?


----------



## 2.0LiterGolf (Jan 24, 2006)

92,500 mines an 06


----------



## kitten_puncher (Apr 5, 2012)

Thanks for sharing I will definitely update the thread if I find any viable fixes :thumbup:


----------

